# Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler"



## Anglerboard-Team (11. April 2006)

Pressemeldung von: http://www.boots-markt24.de/

In Kürze erscheint ein neues kostenloses Anglerheft mit dem Titel "Küstenangler". Das Heft erscheint nach dem Motto: Ein Heft von Anglern für Angler....



Angler schreiben über Ihre Erfahrungen rund ums Angeln. 
Fachbeiträge und vieles mehr findet der Leser in diesem Heft.
Das Heft kann kostenlos bezogen werden und erscheint monatlich....

Wer selbst einen Artikel schreiben möchte:
Sendet einfach Text und Bilder.....Die künftigen Autoren sollten darauf achten, daß sie keine Urheberrechte in Wort und Bild verletzen. Also nur eigene Bilder und eigenen Text verwenden !!
Viel Spaß beim schreiben ! 

Weitere Infos: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74661
Homepage des Verlags: http://www.boots-markt24.de/

Hier kann diskutiert und kommentiert werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74674


----------

